

If Google+ is Good, Why Does Google Force it On Us? - carlyle4545
http://readwrite.com/2013/05/22/if-google-is-good-why-does-google-insist-on-forcing-it-on-us?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+readwriteweb+(ReadWriteWeb)

======
dragonwriter
The complaint seems backwards: the actual inconvenience the the author is
posting about is a direct result of the fact that Google _isn't_ forcing users
into Google+, but instead making it an aggressively promoted opt-in option for
users of many of its existing services, providing a list of the benefits and a
chance to opt-in when an existing service which it can enhance is used.

If it was actually _forced_ , this would not occur.

